

How do you backup your websites? - brockf

I am looking to improve my company's website backup architecture to gain some comfort in knowing that my files/databases, etc. are safe in the event of hard drive failures, datacenter fires, etc.<p>I am a developer and I know I can develop a fairly decent system from scratch but I'd much not rather re-invent the wheel on a problem that every single one of us who rely on servers has had to solve.<p>So, what do you guys use for backup solutions?  Custom or another company's product?
======
byoung2
At work we use NetApp. It does hourly incremental and nightly full backups.
The backups are replicated across 2 datacenters. It's pretty expensive, but
it's the only sane way of managing backups for 200+ sites across too many
servers to count.

------
cperciva
I use Tarsnap to backup the Tarsnap website. :-)

